# What, no onions?



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Checked @ Angleton Feed for today for 1015 onion plants. They said the Bonnie salesman was by yesterday and told them the onion plant crop this year did not do too well due to the drought then too much rain. They may not get any this year. Will have to try Lowes or some of the other big box stores. Being big customers they may have preference over the local Mom & Pop stores. I have seen 1015s before @ Lowes but prefer to patronize the local businesses.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

My preferred source told me (mentioned above) "week after Thanksgiving". I think their source is Dixondale, not sure. Hopefully this coming week.


----------



## crappie1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I wish I could get them where I'm at. What's the going price now on onion sets?


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

JM423, Is your preferred choice Angleton Feed?


Crappie, Price varies from year to year. I think last year they were around $6-7 per bunch. Dixondale is way more $. I've on order a bunch of Purple Creole @ $18 but the more you order the less per bunch.


----------



## crappie1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Ok thanks. I knew they would be higher at dixondale


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My trusted source now says may be second week of December...Christmas onions? 

The wet soils in the valley continue to be problematic for harvesting the sets. 

Dixondale is sure proud of their sets, LOL but in my experience a 1015 is a 1015. They all come from the same fields in the valley. 

It will be interesting to see the size of the sets...smaller is generally better in my experience but waiting this long I'm expecting bigger sets and likely smaller bulbs at harvesting next May. Time will tell.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wolfie, my preferred source is Dierlam Feed in Victoria-and yes, the Dixondales may be a bit higher but seem to me to be better quality (which may well be the way they are handled at the store/ nursery.) I agree with Lark-we may be getting sets that are half grown if they don't get them pretty soon. I prefer sets about the size of a pencil or a tad smaller.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I finally got a few rows ready for some onion sets. So I called Producers in Bryan asking if they had the sets. They said this week. In the past I usually always planted the first week of Dec. 
Last time I planted I took Larks advice and planted around Thanksgiving. I just hope there good sets because to me that's the key to big ol Honkin Onions. Well, of course you need good dirt.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Standleys in Madisonville said mid Dec when I stopped by last Friday.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Sugars Pop said:


> Standleys in Madisonville said mid Dec when I stopped by last Friday.


Bryan is only 30 miles from Madisonville.


----------



## fishnfarmer (Aug 12, 2014)

I planted seed first week of Oct.
8 rows of hybrid yellow granex
2 rows of sapelo sweet
2 rows red hunter
2 rows of sugar loaf
Got 2 rows thinned and transplanted to empty spots in the field. I don’t have a real thick stand but with good conditions should make all I need for selling.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very interesting varieties fishnfarmer.

I liked what I found about the Sapelo sweet: Sapelo Sweet F1 Hybrid is a sweet Granex short day onion with early maturity in the VidaliaÂ® production area. Tops are dark green with 7-8 leaves with 2 skins. Also features a light bronze, tight skin and firm, wide interior rings.

Also, the Sugar Loaf looked interesting to me: Sugar Loaf F1 hybrid is an overwintering, very early white onion with round, uniform bulbs and refined necks.

Both are short day which will work for me. I did order some seeds of both. It is probably too late to get them started and with enough bulb size/roots to make it through the winter but what the heck, worth a try...nothing ventured and nothing gained and I can always try next year. 

I have very sandy soil unlike yours which appears to have a good amount of clay content in it but appears to be very rich. I routinely grow 2 plus pound 1015s in my soils and find them to store very well.

Interesting but I didn't see much on the storage of the sugar loaf or the sapelo and storage is an important characteristic for me as a home gardener. 

I enjoyed your post...and hope you will join in with us more often this next growing season as we grow some of the finest tasting onions in the World.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Got a call from Dixondale yesterday. Said my shipment of purple creole would be shipped today but the leeks I wanted would not be ready til Mid Dec. Did I want to Postpone the onions til the leeks were ready? Told 'em heck no, and while your at it could you throw in some 1015s with the creoles. Told me sure! Hope to get them in less than a week. Premium service @ a premium price!


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Got mine today-planted "Texas Legend" this year, supposed to be an improved 1015Y (that we shall see!) .The 1015's didn't look so good and well picked over. Actually stumbled on these at a local nursery rather than my normal source. Just planted one bunch , Mrs. Joe's ongoing battle with C is taking lot of time and energy that keeps me out of garden, and if they do good will be all we need.


----------



## fishnfarmer (Aug 12, 2014)

Meadowlark
This is the first year I’m trying Sapelo sweet. 
I had Sugar loaf last year and was not happy with them. They were very vigorous but had a thick neck on them (1.5” diameter). I didn’t even harvest them. I had already ordered seed for this year so I went ahead and planted it thinking maybe the seed company sent me the wrong seed a couple of years ago.
My soil is a heavy clay (lake Charles clay), in Victoria county, so good drainage is a must.
I still grow watermelons, cantaloupe, and strawberries which a lot of people think has to be grown in sand. Been busy planting 6 beds of strawberry plants (Camarosa).


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

fishnfarmer said:


> ...
> I had Sugar loaf last year and was not happy with them. They were very vigorous but had a thick neck on them (1.5â€ diameter). ...


Interesting...maybe that is what they meant by "refined necks".

I like to experiment so will try some but my guess is its just too late this year. In sandy soil, the necks might be "refined", LOL.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The feed stores in Houston are just getting their 1015's in this week ...

Wabash in OF/Garden Oaks got them yesterday


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

1015 onion sets are all over East Texas now...got my 300 in the ground today

:walkingsm:wink:


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

By the way, my fears of sets too large because late harvesting were not realized....these were perfect, maybe the best I've ever seen size wise.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Got a call on the 25th from Dixondale, said they were ready to ship the Purple Creoles but the leeks I ordered would not be shipped until late December. Did I want to wait until then on the onions? Absolutely not! and while you're at it can you throw in some 1015s with the PCs. Absolutely they said. 

I agree that they are overpriced but @ the same time they seem to be of better quality, fresher and more uniform size which I find gets ripe @ closer to the same time.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I got mine planted yesterday. 2.50 a bunch.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Finally, I picked up mine today at Enchanted Gardens Nursery on FM359. (Richmond/FT.Bend)


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Got a call from Dixondale a few days ago saying they had the Purple Creole I had ordered ready to go but the leeks won't be ready until January. Do I want to wait to ship [email protected] the same time? Told 'em no and while you're shipping, can you throw in a couple packages of 1015's They said sure!


Got them today. Bad thing is I cannot plant them for about a week. Working for the next 6 days and with 12 hr shifts, it's dark when I leave home and dark when I get back home!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Wolfie#2 said:


> Got a call from Dixondale a few days ago saying they had the Purple Creole I had ordered ready to go but the leeks won't be ready until January. Do I want to wait to ship [email protected] the same time? Told 'em no and while you're shipping, can you throw in a couple packages of 1015's They said sure!
> 
> Got them today. Bad thing is I cannot plant them for about a week. Working for the next 6 days and with 12 hr shifts, it's dark when I leave home and dark when I get back home!


Decembers not to late to plant in my book. 
I always planted in Dec..


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Tried to buy some yesterday in Groesbeck and no body( Woodsons, Feed Store)has any and will not for a couple more weeks.


----------

